# Has anyone used the Microclimate B1ME Thermostat



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

I was wondering if there is anyone here who has used the Microclimate B1ME Thermostat. I am looking into one for the winter when my house dips a bit temprature wise and the night time setting could be quite promising in that respect.

Also can it be used with a ceramic with it being a dimmer?

Thanks
*
*


----------



## Boa Gaz (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm using a B1ME at the minute - I don't get how you intend to use it though.
The night time setting allows you to drop the temperature by your desired amount, ie daytime temp 30°C, then there is a seperate dial which is marked from 0 to 12°C, so if you set the night time dial to 5 then your night time temp would be 25°C.
The night time drop can be over ridden to provide a constant temperature, but you may as well buy an ordinary dimmer stat.
A dimmer stat can be used with any heat source as it supplies a continually variable voltage to keep the temperature constant.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Boa Gaz said:


> I'm using a B1ME at the minute - I don't get how you intend to use it though.
> The night time setting allows you to drop the temperature by your desired amount, ie daytime temp 30°C, then there is a seperate dial which is marked from 0 to 12°C, so if you set the night time dial to 5 then your night time temp would be 25°C.
> The night time drop can be over ridden to provide a constant temperature, but you may as well buy an ordinary dimmer stat.
> A dimmer stat can be used with any heat source as it supplies a continually variable voltage to keep the temperature constant.
> ...


Thanks.

I use a microclimate pulse thermostat on the che in the vivarium at the moment. Obviously at the moment the house is plenty warm enough for but in the winter I would be looking at a night time temprature of 15oc. I live in an old house and it can get lower than that from time to time. 

I couldn't find a thermostat other than the one mentioned here that went quite that low.


----------



## Boa Gaz (Jun 6, 2009)

Ah, it makes sense now 
The good point of the B1ME is it has it's own built in light sensor on the front of the box unlike some others where a seperate sensor is required.
If you look on the Microclimate website you can download the operating instructions and you'll see exactly how it works.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I use one of these. I face it into the tank so that it senses the uv light (which is on a timer). When the uv goes off the stat drops into night time mode


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

It sounds like I will be giving one of them a go.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

if you haven't already purchased one why not look into the habistat range??

the Digital stat is immense quality, uk built and allows you to do night and day temps. always a great visual display


----------



## craig76 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've used one of these thermostats before and I was not very impressed with it . It kept a good temperature but the light sensor was not very good at all . I tried most light sensitive thermostats over the years and then finally gave up and got the thermo control pro 11 . I find it easier for me it controls everything (heating and lighting) all off timers and has a max load of 1000 watts . But this is ideal for me and maybe not for everyone


----------



## emoryi (Jul 21, 2011)

Personally I prefer the Habistat Day/night stat. I have a Microclimate one as well, and it works fine. But I like having total control of exactly when the day/night drop will take place. 

The Microclimate stat uses a drop in light (either from the window, or the viv) to sense when to lower the temperature. The Habistat one uses a timer instead, and of course this can be set manually. Therefore if you actually want or need your reptiles to have a different photoperiod to our UK day/night ratio this is no problem. I understand that you could face the Microclimate stat to the light in the viv, but I don't like how this looks. I guess the disadvantage of the Habistat way is that you will need another timer, but they aren't expensive.


----------

